# R.I.P. Rod Marsh



## Tish (Mar 4, 2022)

Cricket great Rod Marsh dies age 74
He was Australia's best wicketkeeper, R.I.P. Iron Gloves.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2022)

Awww may he R.I.P


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2022)

and now it's been reported that another  great Australian Shayne Warne has died age 52 of a suspected Heart attack , unbelievable..


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2022)

R.I.P. Warnie!! You will be missed.

Almost on the same day as Marsh  Can't believe it, the King of spin dead at 52.


----------

